# What to put first? Moisturizer or acne product?



## l0ser_dust (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey I was just wondering.... I just got a new prescription for an acne product to use during the day. It's liquid. Should I put it on before or after my daily moisturizer? Thanks~


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 30, 2005)

I think you should put it on before your moisturiser.


----------



## sweetface18 (Dec 30, 2005)

i think you put it before, medicine and then moisturizer.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 30, 2005)

I agree.


----------



## lollipop (Dec 30, 2005)

Just like everyone else said... before moisturizer. I had read it somewhere if you use treatment products, then you put that on first, so that it can do it`s "job".


----------



## kaori (Dec 30, 2005)

*Before Moisturizer,....after clean face and put toner!*


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 30, 2005)

I think it should be applied to bare skin.


----------



## shemainrainman (Dec 30, 2005)

before moisturizer, wait untill it's dry then pat the moisturizer on to the skin rather then massage it in.


----------



## livlegacy629 (Dec 30, 2005)

i always put mine on before moisturizer.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 30, 2005)

I always apply my BP before my moisturizer, but that's just me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## canelita (Dec 30, 2005)

That's what I do.


----------



## BiB36 (Jan 1, 2006)

1. cleanse

2. tone (if applicable

3. treat (this is where you acne product comes in)

4. moisturize


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 1, 2006)

wow, really? i always do moisturizer first. i feel that if i moisturize with a product i know won't do any harm to my skin, it'll prep for a treatment, like if it's BP and drying, so it won't dry out.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 1, 2006)

I agree!


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 1, 2006)

I would say treatment and then moisturize.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 1, 2006)

Definitely acne treatment first. I'd probably wait about 10 mins or so then apply my moisturizer.


----------

